# Best way to sight in pistol with CT laser???



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

What is the best method to use to sight in a pistol with Crimson Trace lasers? A gun vise? Gun rest? What brands do you like? Best place to buy? My common sense points me towards a vise but I would like to hear from someone with experience. Any advice is appreciated. I'm sure same can be used for regular sights. Thanks!:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think I'd be so detailed. I'd start by setting the beam with the regular gun sites and then shoot in groups of five to zero it form a hand rest. You could drive yourself nuts trying for one hole groups with a pistol! For me, if you got a nice group centered on were you pointed the laser you'd be on. :watching:


----------



## starshipxd (Nov 7, 2009)

I sued a couple of sant bags to hold things steady. Turned on the laser, then tried to ignore it and shoot with the sights. Then started adjusting the last to shoot where I was aiming. When I got done (took ahile as I'm new to this handgun shooting thing) I could put 5 in a 3 inch circle at 50ft using the laser and not looking at the sights.

I find the laser fun and most likely helpful in a defense situation but I prefer to shoot at the range without it. If I can hit something without it just think what i should be able to do with it.... 

I have tried shooting with the laser from different positions (when no one else was at the range), standing with my arem straight out from my side holding the gun in one hand. Standing behind the lane divider one one side and shooting the target in my lane. All had good results with the laser. 

Fun to play with but when sighted in correctly I don't think it teraches me as much as far as learning to shoot the gun.

Just my 2 cents, and you'd be lucky to get that for it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

hell, just pull the firing pin out and look thru the hole down the barrel, it's the best way evaaaar!

I kid.

There's a lot of posts about the best way to sight something in... I think the resounding answer should be SHOOT THE DAMN THING! (off of something steady! ):mrgreen:



(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I sit in my den with my family watching TV. :smt023

Then I sight down the hallway & into a bedroom at a fixed spot on the wall (about 20 - 25 feet away) 

I use the iron sights and make adjustments to the CT to get the red dot right on top of the iron sights. :smt082

Then I take it to the range and sit in a chair & rest on sandbags and finish the tuning up.










Then I stand up and shoot freehand - that's when I see just how shaky I really am. 

I've got CT's on 3 of my guns and have done it the same way on all three guns.

:smt1099


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Shoot it. It is the most fun!!!!!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You can match your bullet impact point with the CT dot, but they will separate with any change in target range from what you originally matched. Bullets do not travel in a straight line on planet Earth. At handgun ranges though, it won't make much difference.

I set my target at 10 yards; that's 30 feet and about the farthest I could shoot inside my house. I used a good solid rest and fired a few magazines at the target, adjusting the CT dot to match as close as reasonable to where the group was hitting. Done. I am confident if I have to shoot for self-defense, putting the dot on center mass will suffice.

As mentioned before, if you try to match the two points to get one hole, with a handgun, you'll spend a lot of time sighting in.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 rfawcs

Right on.

Exactly right.

I sight in at 20 to 25 feet at home 10 to 12 yards at the range - If I move the target further back - it's off just a little.

:smt1099


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

My CT grips lined up perfectly with the factory sights, out of the box, so I haven't done anything to them. I suppose you could use both a bore sighting laser, and the CT laser, and adjust until the dots line up.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I use the iron sights and make adjustments to the CT to get the red dot right on top of the iron sights. :smt082
> 
> Then I take it to the range and sit in a chair & rest on sandbags and finish the tuning up.


Ditto. :smt023


----------

